# Atlas v36 only feed in one direction



## madmodifier (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Looks like I am missing a gear on my newly acquired lathe. Any idea if these can be had? I have tried searching ebay for atlas lathe and atlas 10d with no luck. Also if I find a gear how is it keyed to the lead screw?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 31, 2014)

Ben,

The part that you need is 9-49A.  There is a new one listed on eBay tonight, priced at $89.99 plus postage.  Item 151205902580 .  The seller is a decent sort (I've bought a number of things from him).  However, you might want to call Clausing and check their price.  Their shipping might be a little higher as I think they use UPS.  So factor that in to the total cost.

The gear has a cast in place key in the bore, and is positioned axially by a groove on it that mates with the right end of the gearbox.

Robert D.


----------



## madmodifier (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Robert! I was looking at that part number but I could not find any way to confirm. The pictures do not show the key in the bore so I was a bit leery. Now if I would have only researched this more before I purchased the machine.


----------



## robinj66 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope these pictures help you to sort your problem.


----------



## madmodifier (Jan 31, 2014)

That parts and price list is very helpful!


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 3, 2014)

Back in business!! I did not realise that it was the center gear that had the key in it. New gear is installed and we are feeding in both directions. Now if only it had a power cross feed. Oh well next lath. Thanks All!


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 4, 2014)

Ben,

There is a 10F illustrated parts list in Downloads.  If you ignore the power cross feed parts and the 3/4" lead screw parts, it is mostly applicable to the 10D.  There is also a 10E and a 918 parts list (unfortunately not the illustrated (i.e., exploded view) type) that will cover those parts that are earlier, like the change gears.  You need a few more posts before you have access to Downloads but if you'll PM your email address, I'll send those to you.

Robert D.


----------

